
Putin Jumps into the Race to Build a Hyperloop - sethbannon
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-07-07/putin-mind-melds-with-elon-musk-as-russia-funds-hyperloop-dream
======
fovc
I imagine eminent-domain type costs are less of an issue in Russia, but I
distances are much larger there. Beyond the Jilin-Summa, are there a lot of
medium-length routes in Russia? I thought the hyperloop didn't work that well
for long-haul

As a sidenote, does anyone know why the trans-Siberian is so slow (16 km/h!!)

------
baybal2
His cofounder is better to hire a good CFPA attorney before it's too late.

~~~
benologist
And give up tea...

